# Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?



## Tim1974 (13. Januar 2017)

*Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Hallo,

da ich immer etwas unsicher bin, ob eine Schraube zu locker ist oder zu fest, was sicher vielen so gehen wird, überlege ich ob es Sinn machen würde einen Drehmomentschlüssel zu verwenden, immerhin gibt Noctua auch Drehmomente an, teils etwa 0,5 oder 0,6 Nm.
Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wie sich 0,5 oder 0,6 Nm anfühlen, ob ich dafür schon Kraft aufwenden muß, oder ob es noch recht locker zu drehen geht?
Wie wichtig ist es eigentlich dieses Drehmoment in etwa zu treffen bei der Kühlermontage?

Gibt es Fälle wo jemand ein Mainboard, Sockel oder gar CPU mit zu viel Kraft beim Festschrauben beschädigt hat?

Gibts überhaupt Drehmomentschlüssel für Feinmechanik-Werkzeug, wie man es beim PC-Zusammenbau braucht, was ausreichend genau und bezahlbar ist?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es Fälle wo jemand ein Mainboard, Sockel oder gar CPU mit zu viel Kraft beim Festschrauben beschädigt hat?



Ja, das sind die Leute, die mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel von den Radmuttern am Auto machen.
Wenn du die Schrauben mit der Hand anziehst und dann einfach ein bisschen noch festziehst, passiert gar nichts.
Natürlich kannst du dir einen Drehmomentschlüssel holen, solltest du aber ein bisschen Feingefühl haben, dann reicht das eigentlich aus.

Solches Werkzeug gibt es natürlich, da ich aber kein Drehmomentschlüssel in meinem Set habe (und auch kein Bedarf für habe) kann ich leider weder was verlinken noch dir Preise nennen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es Fälle wo jemand ein Mainboard, Sockel oder gar CPU mit zu viel Kraft beim Festschrauben beschädigt hat?



Ja. Aber das geht nur, wenn man mit einer Gewalt arbeitet die jedem vernünftigen Maß zuwiderläuft.
Zieh die Schrauben handfest an ohne große Anstrengung oder gar Gewalt anzuwenden und das wars. Es gibt keinen Grund für einen Drehmomentschlüssel der 50-100€ (oder wenns ein sehr guter ist 300€) kostet in dem Bereich - ein üblicher kleiner Schraubendreher fürn Euro kann das problemlos leisten.


----------



## Stueppi (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Einfach aus dem Handgelenk festschrauben und wenn du merkst das du kraft brauchst um weiter zu drehen ist es fest genug. Bau den Kühler einfach drauf, du wirst einfach merken wann es fest genug ist, das ist echt keine Hexenkunst


----------



## Chimera (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Tip: bevor du so nen Schlüssel kaufst, zeig du mir erst mal, dass du nur mit den üblichen Bordmitteln dazu fähig bist, durch anziehen ein Board zu brechen. Wenn du nicht grad Unterarme hast wie der Noldi Schwarzenegger Oberschenkel hat, dürfte es dir mega schwer fallen. Zudem und dies betrifft grad Noctua: es ist dort absolut unmöglich(!!!) den Kühler zu fest anzuziehen, da Noctua eben ganz bewusst auf limitierende Gewinde setzt. Sie wissen schon, dass es auch so Berserker von 7-linke-Hände-Schrauber gibt, die anziehen bis es knackt und knarzt, drum nutzt Noctua beim SecuFirm Kit seit langem schon limitierende Gewinde.
Man muss sich sehr, sehr, sehr blöd anstellen, um mit nem Noctua Kühler nur durch anziehen der Schrauben ein Board zu brechen. Sollte man dies schaffen, dann hört man besser auf PCs zu bauen und meldet sich bei ner Abrissfirma, denn dann hat man ein ungemeines Faible für Zerstörung  Du darfst natürlich gerne hundert Euro für nen guten Drehmomentschlüssel ausgeben (z.B. diese messen auch im Bereich von 0,4 bis 2,0NM: Drehmomentgriffe PB Swiss Tools MecaTorque : 15.2497, Mueller AG Komponenten + Service, Langenthal), nur um ein Mal beim anziehen den zu nutzen. Übrigens, Leute die sich diesbezüglich Gedanken machen, sind doch eher ne kleine Gruppe Ausnahmeleute, denn der Grossteil vertraut schon darauf, dass die Kühlerhersteller wissen was sie machen. Selbst damals, als man noch das Risiko mit dem Sockelbrand hatte und wirklich einen triftigen Grund, um beim anziehen Vorsicht walten zu lassen, war nur ein kleiner Teil der Leute wirklich davon betroffen. Es wurde aber von den Medien so aufgebauscht, dass meinen konnte, jedes zweite/dritte Mobo rauchte ab.
Man kann natürlich auch aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen, doch wird man es dann wohl allgemein im Leben recht schwer haben. Denn: no risk, no fun 

PS: Tip: wenn du dir so Sorgen machst bzgl. der Anziehkraft, dann musst du einfach im Vorfeld gut informieren, was für ein befestigungssystem der Hersteller nutzt und je nachdem halt die Finger davon lassen. Bisher sind mir nur ne Hand voll Kühler bekannt, wo man sicher aufpassen muss: Prolimatech Super Mega mit den schwarzen Schrauben (DA kann man sich die CPU und das Mobo zerstören, wenn man bissel zu fest anzieht, wobei der Hersteller explizit draufschreibt: Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr) und bei den Thermalright Kühlern mit der Halteplatte, wo mittig die Schraube weiteres anziehen erlaubt. Heute verwenden die meisten Hersteller sogenannt "idiotensichere Befestigungskits", wo man wirklich nur dann was kaputt oder falsch machen kann, wenn man es will oder die Anleitung nicht liest oder... nun ja, darf sich jeder selbst noch was ausdenken  
Übrigens, man kann sich auch zu viele Sorgen machen. Wie sagt man doch so schön: "Das Leben ist ein Glücksspiel, mal gewinnt man und mal verliert man"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Die meisten Kühler übertragen die Kraft über eine Feder, da ist die Verschraubung völlig egal.
Bei anderen hat es durchaus Sinn, sich einmal damit zu beschäftigen, wie viel 1Nm ist, bzw. 0,3 - 0,6Nm. 
Einfach mal 100g an einen ein Meter lange Latte hängen und versuchen, dass mit einem Schraubenzieher
im Gleichgewicht zu halten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einfach mal 100g an einen ein Meter lange Latte hängen und versuchen, dass mit einem Schraubenzieher
> im Gleichgewicht zu halten.



Sofern man keine schwerelose Latte hat (moment, von was rede ich hier eigentlich ) sollte der Metersstab alleine wohl schon ausreichen für das Drehmoment, ohne Gewicht dran.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Bei Noctua durch die Federn nicht wichtig.
Schrauben einfach handfest anziehen.

Bei meinem damaligen BeQuiet-Kühler hab ich vom Einrasten ins Gewinde einfach die Umdrehungen gezählt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sofern man keine schwerelose Latte hat (moment, von was rede ich hier eigentlich ) sollte der Metersstab alleine wohl schon ausreichen für das Drehmoment, ohne Gewicht dran.


Der genaue Versuchsaufbau ist denkbar einfach. Muss man denn alles erklären ... 
- man nehme eine lange Latte und bohre in die Mitte ein Loch durch, das etwas kleiner, ca. 0,1mm als ein Schraubenzieher Schaft ist
- Man steckt den Schraubenzieher rein, er muss etwas klemmen
- Man sucht sich ein Auflager, z.B. zwei Stühle
- Man stellt 100ml Wasser im Plastikbeutel auf auf ein Meter Entfernung vom Drehpunkt

Zeitaufwand: keine 3 min. So habe ich mit meinen Kindern beigebracht, wie man Drehmomentwerte ungefähr "fühlt"


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - man nehme eine lange Latte und bohre _in die Mitte _ein Loch durch


Das ist die Stelle die man erwähnen muss, sonst wird ein Normalsterblicher links ein Loch und rechts ein Gewicht benutzen, deswegen hatte ich das erwähnt. Mir ist schon klar wie man sowas anstellt - sonst hätte ich irgendwie meinen Beruf verfehlt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So habe ich mit meinen Kindern beigebracht, wie man Drehmomentwerte ungefähr "fühlt"


Irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt deinen Avatar.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Oh man ihr macht daraus ja die reinste Wissenschaft   
Einfach handfest festschrauben, sobald du einen Widerstand spürst, ist es fest genug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Oh man ihr macht daraus ja die reinste Wissenschaft.


Natürlich...
Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung

...


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Oh man ihr macht daraus ja die reinste Wissenschaft



Niemals!! 

Nein, hier gehts nur drum ungefähr zu merken was ein Newtonmeter eigentlich ist. Ohne solche "Versuche" hat man, wie die meisten Leute da draußen, absolut keine Ahnung ob das jetzt "viel" oder "wenig" ist. Es geht ja nicht darum genau 1 Nm von Hand anziehen zu können, es geht darum ungefähr vom gefühl her zu wissen was 1 Nm, was 10 Nm und was 100 Nm sind. 

EDIT: Verdammt, du warst schneller. Ich musste auch sofort an DEN Thread denken


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Oh man ihr macht daraus ja die reinste Wissenschaft
> Einfach handfest festschrauben, sobald du einen Widerstand spürst, ist es fest genug.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Einfach die Schrauben so weit es geht mit der Hand festdrehen und danach einfach mit 3 Fingern per Steckschlüssel / Schraubendreher mit entsprechenden Aufsatz fest drehen wobei die Kraft aus den Fingern kommen sollte. Oder per kleinem Knebel indem man versucht nur mit dem Ringfinger die Schraube festzumachen. Es gibt da aber leider ein Problem da niemand sagen kann in wie weit deine Motorik geschult ist für feinfühliges arbeiten. Aber so ca 180 Taler für ein Werkzeug würde ich nicht ausgeben. Ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittel würde ich sagen wenn man den Kühler gerade noch bewegen kann sollte es vom Anzugsmoment reichen


----------



## realgoldie (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Einfach die Schraube anziehen bis du einen Merklichen Widerstand merkst und fertig. Da bist du dann auch bestimmt schon über 1.0 Nm. Bis dann eine Schraube abreißt oder was kaputt geht am MOBO Sockel hast du noch genug Luft. 
Aber nur mal so zum vergleich, Ich schaffe es auf der Arbeit ne M8 Schraube per Hand mit Schraubendreher mit über 20 Nm festzuziehen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich...
> Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung
> 
> ...



Okay mag ja alles sein, ich weiß zwar nicht wie es bei TE ist, aber ich habe mich da einfach auf mein Gefühl verlassen. 
Und bei gefühlten 50 zusammengebauten Rechnern hat es da noch nie Probleme gegeben  Ich muss aber zugeben das mir AIO`s am liebsten sind, da kann man echt nix falsch machen. 
Die dicken Brummer ala Dark Rock oder Noctua D-15 sind da schon anspruchsvoller in der Montage. Aber solange man nicht mit Gewalt da ran geht, kann eigentlich nix schief gehen.
Wie heißt es doch so schön "In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft"


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Ich hab ja auch erst einen Kühler selbst montiert (Noctua NH-L12 auf Sockel 1155), werde aber bald den Noctua NH-C12P SE14 auch selbst auf Sockel 1150 montieren. Er ist da zwar schon paar Jahre drauf, aber bei den vielen Fehlern, die der Techniker beim Zusammenbau des PC damals gemacht hat, behaupte ich einfach mal, selbst in Ruhe den Kühler besser montieren zu können und dann auch mit der original Noctua WLP, wovon ich noch einen Rest habe, lag dem L12 ja bei.
Ist gleich ne gute Übung für mich, damit ich beim montieren von Kühlern sicherer werde und lerne nicht zu fest zu drehen.

Was den L12 auf Sockel 1155 angeht, das scheint ja gut geklappt zu haben, ich konnte mich beherrschen und ab hoffentlich nicht zu fest gedreht, erstmal einfach bis mit der ganzen Hand, bis es etwas schwerer geht, dann immer abwechselnd jeder der beiden Schrauben mit nur 3 Fingern und viel Gefühl, immer nur ein Bischen pro Schraube.
Was wäre eigentlich riskanter für die Hardware, die Montage der Backplate und Montagebrücken oder des Kühlers selbst auf der Montagebrücke?

Ich meine aber beim L12 sind keine Federn an den Schrauben, die den Kühler auf den Montagebrücken halten, oder hab ich die übersehen?

P.S.: Ich hab mich entschlossen erstmal kein Drehmomentschlüssel dafür zu kaufen, einmal wäre das eine unnötige Ausgabe, zweitens finde ich eh nicht für alle Schrauben Drehmomentwerte und bin dann bei denen ohne Angaben umso unsicherer. Außerdem ist ja gerade in diesem Feinmechanik-Bereich eventuell nicht garantiert, daß die preiswerten Drehmomenschlüssel da so genau sind, daß man sich blind drauf verlassen kann, oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühlerschrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?*

Die größeren Noctuas haben einen definierten Anschlagpunkt. Da sollte mit Hand oder Schlüssel eh das gleiche bei rum kommen^^


----------

